# Günstiger Hoster mit guter Performance?



## multimolti (17. März 2009)

Hallo!
Ich habe meine Website derzeit bei evanzo.de, bin jedoch mit deren Service nicht ganz zufrieden.
Für 1€ im Monat ist das Angebot sehr günstig, dafür leidet leider auch die Performance. Seit meine Website zwischen 400-800 Visitors pro Tag hat ist sie recht oft offline und furchbar langsam. Da der Vertrag bald abläuft, suche ich jetzt einen neuen Hoster.

Ich habe mir einige angeschaut, z.B. strato.de, hostloco.com und hostmonster.com. Ich möchte nicht mehr als 5€ im Monat zahlen und sicher sein, dass die Website auch um die 1000 Besucher pro Tag verkraftet. Außerdem brauche ich PHP5, MySQL5 und htaccess-Support mit mod_rewrite.

Hat jemand Tipps? Wenn ich jetzt z.B. zu hostloco wechsel, wie kann ich mir sicher sein, dass dieser Hoster zuverlässiger ist als evanzo?


----------



## Michael Engel (17. März 2009)

Evanzo hatte ich selbst auch nur negatives gehört ohne selbst dort zu sein. Ähnliche Vorkomnisse mit super langsamer Speed und dazu noch mieserablem support war Strato.

Seit ich da weg bin habe mein Hosting Paket bei allinkl.com und bin rundum zufrieden. Ansonsten sind nich ganz so große Hoster in der Regel eben nicht so überlaufen und gehen auf induviduelle wünsche ein wie z.B. http://www.rackprofi.de hatte ich auch ein paar Hosting Pakete für bekannte mal angemeldet.

Generell infos über spezielle Hosting Anbieter findest du gut auf http://www.webhostlist.de
-> http://www.webhostlist.de/provider/meinungen/5194/Hostlococom.html


----------



## multimolti (17. März 2009)

Die webhostlist habe ich mir schon angeschaut, und die Reviews da zu hostloco sind auch alle gut ausgefallen, nur steht leider nirgendwo, wie es bei vielen Besuchern pro Tag aussieht. Von hostmonster findet man recht oft im Internet, dass die bei zu viel CPU-Auslastung die Website einfach kurzzeitig offline nehmen, und genau sowas will ich ja nicht.
Bei all-inkl.com ist es recht teuer finde ich. 4,95€ im Monat sind maximal das, was ich zahlen möchte, und dazu kommt noch die Einrichtungsgebühr. Meinst du, das "Privat" Angebot entspricht meinen Anforderungen?


----------



## Mücmag (25. März 2009)

Ich hoste meine Seiten bei Goneo.de. 
Obwohl es dort recht günstig ist, hatte noch nie großere Ausfälle oder Schwierigkeiten mit der Performance. Auch wenn mal mehr auf meinen Seiten los war!


----------



## SEK1989 (25. März 2009)

Also ich selbst habe nen eigenen  Server. Aber mein Tipp All-inkl

ist ein wirklich guter anbieter mit klasse support


----------



## kathi09 (7. April 2009)

Mücmag hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoste meine Seiten bei Goneo.de.
> Obwohl es dort recht günstig ist, hatte noch nie großere Ausfälle oder Schwierigkeiten mit der Performance. Auch wenn mal mehr auf meinen Seiten los war!



ich bin seit ungefähr 4 Monaten bei http://www.goneo.de
Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Ausfälle, die Geschwindigkeit ist super und goneo ist auch sehr günstig.
meine Empfehlung


----------

